# auto log out



## subhad43 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi, I am using an tp-link TLWR740N wireless 150 mbps N router, I got a net connection from pmpl(meghbela) broadband over static IP and I have to authenticate via their web portal.

I have set up the static IP, DNS, Gateway,Subnet Mask on my router, and also successfully set the connection. Now, I can connect the mobile devices by connecting to the WiFi, Opening pmpl's  web portal and log in, Minimize the tab and Work in other tab.


But, the problem is, After sometimes the net connection gets disconnected,(but the wifi Signal still remains), I have to again log in that Web portal(From mobile or laptop) and again give user name and password.This is happening every half an hour. This has been a serious problem for me. Can anybody give a solution? thanks in advance


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2014)

Your internet provider requires you to login to authenticate, as you already know. But once connected it seems you have a session timeout of 30 min. Means if you don't use broadband for 30 min, then it automatically logs you out.

I myself face this problem since I have TP Link TL-MR3420. Solution came out only to flash a custom firmware and write a custom script for the same.
I discussed this problem in this thread, you might want to look at it: *www.digit.in/forum/networking/1834...ngle-support-budget-2-2-5k-2.html#post2123744

I still have to work on the script though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2014)

KeepALIVE! - Keeping your ISP connection alive!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> KeepALIVE! - Keeping your ISP connection alive!



I can always "Keep alive" if I keep a torrent running in the background. What we want is that the connection is kept alive even if PC is not running.
Any better ideas?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2014)

i know about your issue & just like you said a custom firmware+script is the only solution.since op mentioned disconnection while working on the mobile/laptop i suggested this solution.


----------



## subhad43 (Jun 16, 2014)

if I put a download in the background even a torrent download, the connection gets lost every half an hour.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2014)

subhad43 said:


> if I put a download in the background even a torrent download, the connection gets lost every half an hour.



Then I am sure its some problem from ISP's end. Nothing from your side.
Try KeepAlive and post your results.


----------



## subhad43 (Jun 20, 2014)

some changes in the dhcp settings of the router have done the job for me.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2014)

subhad43 said:


> some changes in the dhcp settings of the router have done the job for me.



It would be great, if you can gather what "exactly" you changed, in order to make it work. Thanks.


----------



## subhad43 (Jun 21, 2014)

I increased the address lease time , changed the dns address to my dns address that was assigned during my connection and it has worked for me. Now i can stay connected to the internet for about 46 hours uninterruptedly


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 6, 2015)

subhad43 said:


> I increased the address lease time , changed the dns address to my dns address that was assigned during my connection and it has worked for me. Now i can stay connected to the internet for about 46 hours uninterruptedly



Bro i have the same problem.i have your model router TP-Link TL-WR740N and have Meghbala Pmpl broadband connection.Please tell me the full procedure bro what u changed.what u did.and how did u increase the address lease time and how u got your dns address that was assigned during your connection please help me bro or else i cannot download a big file using wifi as the net gets automatically log out within 30 mins.Thank you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2015)

in your router wireless dhcp setting change Address Lease Time to 2880 & enter primary & secondary dns values(you can use google dns servers 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4).


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 9, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> in your router wireless dhcp setting change Address Lease Time to 2880 & enter primary & secondary dns values(you can use google dns servers 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4).



Thanx a lot for replying so quick.I followed your instructions, increased the lease time to 2880 and entered my Primary and Secondary dns which was given to me during my connection but still its automatically logging out.because of this i cant even download a big file from my iPad or mobile during the night while i sleep as the net connection automatically logs out after 30 minutes. don't know what to do.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2015)

does this problem happens with wired lan connection too?check it.


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 10, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> does this problem happens with wired lan connection too?check it.



I tried using LAN still it is logging out.The service guys are not helping me out. This is a service problem i know that still they are telling me to wait 4-5 days.they are saying me this for more than a month.Please whitestar guide me what to do.What can I and what should I do


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 10, 2015)

does your isp use a *web based login *or u turn on your pc and start browsing immediately?
you can create a script which pings continuously google servers and takes negligible amount of data for doing it. it will ping every 5 mins and you isp sees it as some traffic flowing andf puts your connection alive.

i have made a small script in cmd which uses my isp's 24online client software.
it ping and if it fails, kills the 24online client process and relaunches it, which will auto connect again.
it will check by pinging again. this process continues infinitely.

works rock solid for me. my isp disconnects if there is no activity for more than 30 mins.


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 12, 2015)

My ISP uses a web based login.after I turn on the browser I first login then use the Internet.not directly open the browser and use it.and can u give me the script .. Thanq


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 12, 2015)

sbhadra_se said:


> My ISP uses a web based login.after I turn on the browser I first login then use the Internet.not directly open the browser and use it.and can u give me the script .. Thanq



Can you upload a screenshot of that isp login page?


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 14, 2015)

This is the screen shot of my isp login page


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2015)

use imgur,forum attachment function does not work.


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 15, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/tk3mi7Z.png


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 15, 2015)

sbhadra_se said:


> *i.imgur.com/tk3mi7Z.png



Your ISP uses 24online software only....
download the script and the 24online client software...

you need to enter the isp's server ip into the software. do not think it as a virus. it is a legit program. but looks crappy. and does the job

password for the 7zip file is* kARTechnology* (case sensitive)

24ONLINE

you might need to remove the (x86) part in the script(bat file) if u r using 32bit windows.
if 24online client is telling not compatible, start installed in windows xp compatibility mode.
you can get the server ip, *try the default gateway as server ip from your router.* it works for me.

you need to create a task in task scheduler to automate checking internet every 5 mins, if pinging google failed then it will terminate the existing 24online client and start it again and check for net. this cycle goes on...

I am using it for 2 years...it will fill up the notification area if there is some problem at your isp side...what it does it repeatedly force closes the client and restarts it...


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 15, 2015)

I followed your steps.Downloaded both script and software.Removed the (x86) part as i am using windows 32 bit and installed in Windows XP service pack 3 compatibility mode (I am using Windows 8.1 32 bit) and when i opened the software after reboot its asking for server address where i inputed my default gateway and clicked on check but the box came server setting not working fine.here are the screenshots.and when i exited the application the popup came up which is in screenshot no 3.
1)  *i.imgur.com/gBZY8vq.png
2)  *i.imgur.com/GKPwlZI.png
3)  *i.imgur.com/OxmoJQE.png


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 16, 2015)

sbhadra_se said:


> I followed your steps.Downloaded both script and software.Removed the (x86) part as i am using windows 32 bit and installed in Windows XP service pack 3 compatibility mode (I am using Windows 8.1 32 bit) and when i opened the software after reboot its asking for server address where i inputed my default gateway and clicked on check but the box came server setting not working fine.here are the screenshots.and when i exited the application the popup came up which is in screenshot no 3.
> 1)  *i.imgur.com/gBZY8vq.png
> 2)  *i.imgur.com/GKPwlZI.png
> 3)  *i.imgur.com/OxmoJQE.png



ENTER WITHOUT *

try 10.10.0.1 ?

try the "*my account*" IP ADDRESS


if this is also not working then your isp might have disabled the logging in from a "client".
so u can simply connect via the web based one and only ping to google every 5min. this will keep your isp from disconnecting. but if your isp has any problems, it cannot reconnect itself like 24online client.


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 16, 2015)

In the server box i wrote my DNS and it opened.I logged in.Will inform you if the internet stays connected.and thanx a lot for helping me.in the server box i tried all types of combinations 10.10.0.1 without http and many more.it didnt work.atlast i gave my DNS address and it worked.

- - - Updated - - -

Bro after I installed the software and logged in I started browsing .Its ok but as soon as i shut down my computer it logged off. and using the wifi when i connected my iPad it asked for login and when i inputed my Username and Password in the login page of my ipad it is coming "You are not allowed to login from this machine"And also tell me how to create that task.i am not familiar in these system tools.Please tell me how to stay connected in the internet using my wifi and why cant i login from my ipad.

*i.imgur.com/tayhSXF.png


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 16, 2015)

sbhadra_se said:


> In the server box i wrote my DNS and it opened.I logged in.Will inform you if the internet stays connected.and thanx a lot for helping me.in the server box i tried all types of combinations 10.10.0.1 without http and many more.it didnt work.atlast i gave my DNS address and it worked.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...







*ipad...*to login from the web based client, you need to spoof your mac address. 
I mean first get a copy of the mac address in router(in case net wont connect from any machine you can go restore functionality)
now spoof your PC's mac address in router. now you can connect from your ipad without help of pc(I am able to connect by any device)

and I use another program, called *hstart (may be marked as virus by your antivirus soft, I use malwarebytes and I had to add it to whitelist for it to work.)*to run the script in command prompt in hidden mode(does the job in background)
I have updated screen shots(how to create task) and hstart in the same file you downloaded yesterday.

you have knowledge about routers... If you explore system tools soon you will know how to do that...

anyway you got your net working by my script


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanx a lot for that script. I appreciate your work.You r awesome.And i want to tell i do not know anything about router ,networking or pc rather i am a crab in a small fish in a sea. Just a geek.I searched the router settings but confused what to change and what not to.So it will be very kind of u if u post the screenshots of the process how to spoof my mac address or guide me.And I dont want to use that 24online client software as it is restricting my login from the normal login page from any device. Iposted the screenshot in my above comment.So please in the next comment tell me how to spoof my mac address so that i can use my ipad with wifi without getting the net disconnected even after i switch of the computer and the last problem how to switch back to before what was means to remove the 24 online client software and login like before .from the normal browser.Thanx a lot for helping me out till now and your script and software was really awesome.it got connected my net for more than 10 hours.but i want to restore to defaults as i want to login from other devices. Thanq.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 16, 2015)

sbhadra_se said:


> Thanx a lot for that script. I appreciate your work.You r awesome.And i want to tell i do not know anything about router ,networking or pc rather i am a crab in a small fish in a sea. Just a geek.I searched the router settings but confused what to change and what not to.So it will be very kind of u if u post the screenshots of the process how to spoof my mac address or guide me.And I dont want to use that 24online client software as it is restricting my login from the normal login page from any device. Iposted the screenshot in my above comment.So please in the next comment tell me how to spoof my mac address so that i can use my ipad with wifi without getting the net disconnected even after i switch of the computer and the last problem how to switch back to before what was means to remove the 24 online client software and login like before .from the normal browser.Thanx a lot for helping me out till now and your script and software was really awesome.it got connected my net for more than 10 hours.but i want to restore to defaults as i want to login from other devices. Thanq.



24online client can't prevent logging in from web client. but if it does. first log out from the 24online client and log in to web based client / try to refresh the page(once is enough). but with web  based client your net will get disconnected. 24online client + script is foolproof solution for having net on 24x7.

what model of router you have? 

and "_Just a geek_" is enough 

in ipad using web based client after few mins it WILL disconnect( it wont if pc is on wiht 24online client )

when i got my isp i was seriously angry at them for disconnecting. they refused to give me full time connection. they told me to pay Rs.1500/15mbps for that per month. they call it as" leased line" *try to get that and no more logins*


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 16, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> 24online client can't prevent logging in from web client. but if it does. first log out from the 24online client and log in to web based client / try to refresh the page(once is enough). but with web  based client your net will get disconnected. 24online client + script is foolproof solution for having net on 24x7.
> 
> what model of router you have?
> 
> ...



My router model is TL-WR740N (TP-LINK) and ok.i will use 24online client software .i have no problem with it.just tell me how to spoof my mac address in router .I want to do this because as soon as i shut down my pc the 24 online client software logs out so cant use net in ipad unless computer is on and it is not possible to switch on my pc whole day as it consumes a whole lot of electricity.and as it logs out after i shutdown my pc i cant even log in through my ipad so need to know how you spoof or net gets disconnected as soon as i switch of my pc.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 17, 2015)

*screenshots.portforward.com/routers/TP-Link/TL-WR740N/MAC_Clone.jpg 

click on clone mac address from your pc , save, reboot router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2015)

just download the manual for your router from tp-link site & read it,it is quite simple(search for mac cloning,mac clone or mac in pdf file).


----------



## sbhadra_se (Jun 17, 2015)

You guys are really awesome.Thanx a lot whitestar and Karthik for helping me out.i m very grateful to you guys.With the help of Karthik's client software my pc is not logging out and after cloning the Mac address Ipad is not discconecting.atlast my problem is solved.thanx a lot guys.


----------



## azrukhan (Jul 12, 2015)

guys i am also facing auto log out problem , when i login through browser from my phone then it automatically logout after some time and when i login with me laptop then i have to keep the tap open...... what to do help me please


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 13, 2015)

azrukhan said:


> guys i am also facing auto log out problem , when i login through browser from my phone then it automatically logout after some time and when i login with me laptop then i have to keep the tap open...... what to do help me please



MAC cloning. see previous pages.


----------



## azrukhan (Jul 14, 2015)

Kartechnology thanks for the advice now I can use internet even after closing that tab but it disconnect after 25-30 minutes if I use torrent in phone.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 14, 2015)

I have the same problem with Hathway broadband where it logs you out no matter what you do to keep the connection alive (keep torrent on to seed etc).

The solution was an android app that logged me in automatically on disconnection. it checks the connection status every 30 secs to 1 minute and logs me in if I have logged out.

This way my connection stays active all the time. I don't see any battery drain as well and now I don't even need to login to the stupid web portal as the app does it automatically for me.


----------



## subhad43 (Jul 15, 2015)

I didn't got any email notification from this thread though it is just ok. 
The problem was indeed in pmpl server side. It is though ok now. Also the tp-link TLWR740N router may have some particular issue with pmpl which I found .
MAC cloning is a good technique but I saw sometime pmpl show a message " You are not allowed to log in from this machine" if you ever logout from that machine.


----------

